# transparent screen printing ink



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi guys. I am just wondering if there such thing as Transparent screen printing ink and where can I buy it. Just to make the print more glossy looking and durable. Thank guys.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you print with waterbased or plastisol?

Why does the print need to be more durable? Are you having issues with your prints washing out?


----------



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

neato said:


> Do you print with waterbased or plastisol?
> 
> Why does the print need to be more durable? Are you having issues with your prints washing out?


Thanks for the reply. I am using plastisol. For Durability...I have this old sweater with Souther California Trojans big 13 X13 print on front by Russell and I have it for almost 6 years now which still glossy. I just found out 2 days ago how this been done and Transparent ink is the key. I just want to add durability in my product line. Thanks.


----------



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

ImageIt said:


> I've recently picked up a gel clear plastisol from my local union ink supplier. The clear was not stocked, so it had to be special ordered.
> 
> Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks
> 
> fred


Thanks Fred...I am checking it right now. Have you tried this method before?


----------



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi Gloss Gel Clear (PLFX-9036)*

*General Information
Hi Gloss Gel Clear (PLFX-9036) is a specially formulated clear for creating 3D and glossy, wet looks when printed directly on garments or overprinted on underbase colors. For best results either print on a underbase, or if printing directly upon a garment use a print/flash/print technique.
*


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

so can you use this clear ink on a dark shirt instead of a white underbase?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ken Styles said:


> so can you use this clear ink on a dark shirt instead of a white underbase?


Yes yet it takes a lot of practice to get this method down. Inks, mesh , etc all come into play as to whether this method will work.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Ah, as with everything it's not as easy as it seems.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Ken Styles said:


> Ah, as with everything it's not as easy as it seems.


If it were easy, anybody could do it....


----------



## vgiex (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes. Not an easy thing to do. The clear gel is one of the key ink but you have to perform methods. I do this experimentation during my down time. I usually go to the mall specially sports store just to find out what is hot on the market, I either take a picture of the product or buy one for sample(s). I also keep track of formulas and method on how to do things. Good Luck.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

R&D is essential in this business to move ahead with new techniques. 
vgiex, I do the same


----------



## kinzie (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm printing using a clear plastisol, printing some block patterns with a heavy deposit of ink on ribbed fabric.

In the clear ink I have so many bubbles. Looking for some advice.

I'm using metal platens, loading, then pressing with some heat to make sure the fabric is nice and flat, then printing, then drying. (using a rotating auto press)

The problem is I'm actually seeing these bubbles before using the dryer to cure the ink, but it still could be a heat issue caused by hot platens or the heat pressing before the print.

So my thoughts are the bubbles may be caused by one of the following:

1. The platens being too hot from the start (because the platens rotate through the dryer), or the platen is too hot between both the printer and the heat pressing.

2. Having an incorrect pull/push method when printing which causes air to get into the ink (no flooding, but pulling, pushing, pulling and then pushing before lifting the screen and rotating to the dryer).

3. Not having enough off contact gap between the screen and platen. Right now I have no gap, but know I should reconfigure the set-up and have at least a 2mm gap.

Any advice on where I could be going wrong? Anybody who has used clear had these issues?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm thinking that if your platens are really hot, that's probably the culprit.
Sort of boiling the ink from below.


----------



## kinzie (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Denise!

It seems to me this is the most likely issue causing this problem too.


----------



## sulemand (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, i am Muhammad Suleman from PAKISTAN, How to make a Clear/Gel for screen printing, i need help for making a Clear/Gel, i need formula of Clear/Gel, Thanks


----------

